# VDR & DVB ebuilds

## Henning

Hi,

für alle die es noch nicht mitbekommen haben. Es gibt im CVS inzwischen einige ebuild's um den VideoDiskRekorder (von Klaus Schiedinger) standesgemäß unter Gentoo einzubinden.

Interessierte können dazu auch mal das http://vdrportal.de kontaktieren.

Es darf auch gerne mitgearbeitet werden.

Gruß Henning

----------

## hjt

 :Very Happy: 

Hallo Henning,

den VDR und DVB wollte ich schon lange mal installieren. Bis jetzt habe ich nur noch nicht Software aus dem CVS installiert. Wie muss ich vorgehen ? Ich hoffe die Frage ist nicht zu dumm.

Mfg

Hjt

----------

## Henning

Hi,

Schöningen zwischen BS & HE ?

Für die erste Installation brauchst du eigentlich nur den CVS Baum herunterladen (wie hier bei gentoo.de beschrieben). Ach ja, wir benuten DVB-S. Kabel habe ich nicht getestet.

1.  emerge media-video/linuxdvb.....

2.  emerge media-video/vdr

3.  /etc/conf.d/vdr bearbeiten

4.  /etc/init.d/vdr start

Wenn du eine Infrarot-FB benutzen willst nußt du natürlich lirc emergen und die Codes anlernen usw.

Alternativ kannst du VDR aber auch über die Tastatur bedienen. -> man vdr

In KDE kannst du nach 'emerge kvdr' auch auf dem PC Fernsehen gucken.

Als Ausbaustufe kannst du dann noch die diversen Plugins aus media-video/vdr-* einbauen.

Gruß Henning

----------

## hjt

Hallo Henning,

genauer gesagt zwischen Schöningen und Helmstedt, -> Esbeck.

Und Danke für die Antwort.

Werde gleich mal mit der Installation anfangen und dann berichten.

Gruß

hjt

Nachtrag:

Doch nochmal eine Frage: Muß der CVS-Baum installiert sein ? Wenn Ja, kannst Du mir evtl. kurz beschreiben was zu tun ist, ohne dass ich mich durch das CVS-Tutorial kämpfen muß ? 

Oder reicht ein Portage_overlay aus wie unter http://www.gentoo.de/inhalte/download/ebuilds_de/index.html beschrieben.

Bei 2 andere Beschreibungen die ich unter www.gentoo.de gefunden habe, ist mir nicht klar ob es das richtige für mich ist. Z.B:

1.

***********************************************************

3.15 Wie kann ich meine eigenen ebuilds verwalten, ohne dass sie durch ein (r)sync überschrieben werden?

Am einfachsten geht dies mit Anonymous CVS und mit dem Aufbewahren der loaklen ebuilds in /usr/portage/local. So wird es gemacht:

Befehlsauflistung 4

                # emerge cvs (wenn nicht bereits erfolgt)

                # cd /usr

                # cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@gentoo.org:/home/anoncvs login ( <Enter> drücken)

                # cvs -d :pserver:anonymous@gentoo.org:/home/anoncvs get gentoo-x86

                # cp /usr/portage/distfiles/* gentoo-x86/distfiles/

                # cp -a /usr/portage/packages/* gentoo-x86/packages/

                # mv portage portage.old

                # ln -s gentoo-x86 portage

                # mkdir /usr/portage/local

                # echo local >> /usr/portage/profiles/categories

                # cp /etc/make.conf /etc/make.conf.orig

                # sed -e 's/#SYNC="cvs/SYNC="cvs/' /etc/make.conf.orig > /etc/make.conf

***********************************************************                

Oder 2.

***********************************************************

4.1 Wie benutze ich die gentoo.de Ebuilds von BerliOS?

 Seit Portage Version 2.0.21 existiert eine einfache Möglichkeit "inoffizielle" Ebuilds zu benutzen. Dies geschieht indem man die Environmentvariable PORTDIR_OVERLAY entsprechend setzt. Z.B. in /etc/profile durch 

Befehlsauflistung 13

                export PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/ebuilds

 Um die Ebuilds von BerliOS dort abzulegen einfach folgende Befehle (als root) ausführen: 

Befehlsauflistung 14

                # cd /usr/local

                # cvs -d:pserver:anonymous:@cvs.gentoo-deutsch.berlios.de:/cvsroot/gentoo-deutsch login

                # cvs -z3 -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.gentoo-deutsch.berlios.de:/cvsroot/gentoo-deutsch co ebuilds

 Fertig. Diese Befehle müssen nur einmal ausgeführt werden. Zum Aktualisieren der Ebuilds ist später nur noch folgendes (wiederum als root) nötig: 

Befehlsauflistung 15

                # cd /usr/local/ebuilds

                # cvs update -Pd

************************************************************                 

Vielen Dank für dein Bemühen im vorraus. Leider fehlt mir zur Zeit die Zeit alles selber herauszufinden.

Mfg

hjt

----------

## Henning

Sorry,

für die späte Antwort. War ziemlich beschäftigt und hab hier nicht ins Forum geschaut.

Ich habe bei mir die Version '2' verwendet. Also mit Overlay.

Ich weiß allerdings nicht ganz genau, was passiert, wenn du im Overlay Zweig eigene Ebuilds pflegst, die nicht im CVS bekannt sind.

Bin auch kein CVS Guru, da ich es erst seit ein paar Wochen nutze.

Die Kommandozeile war mir zu aufwendig (Lernaufwand). Deshalb habe ich mir LInCVS installiert. Da kann man grafisch z.B. sagen was wäre wenn, akutalisieren von einzelnen Paketen usw.

Habe mich mal bei der Wolfsburger Linux User Group gemeldet. Vielleicht machen wir VDR dort einmal zum Thema.

Gruß Henning

----------

## hjt

Hallo,

mit dem overlay und den ebuilds von berlios hat die Installation geklappt.

Muss mich nun noch mit der Konfiguration von vdr und Kvdr beschäftigen.

Möglicherweise kommen dann noch ein paar Fragen hoch, werde mich vertrauensvoll an Dich wenden.

Vdr als Thema bei der Wolfsburger Linux Group ist bestimmt eine gute Sache.

Gruß

hjt

PS: Was ist eigentlich WTS in der Hostwelt ? Z/OS ist mir bekannt,  arbeite noch auf OS/390.  Du hast in einem Forumsbeitrag ein CVS- ähnliches System für den Host erwähnt. Hast Du evtl. nähere Informationen darüber für mich ?

----------

## Henning

Hi,

also WTS steht eigentlich für Windows Terminal Server. (Ist so was wie Citrix Metaframe).

CVS für den Host kenne ich nicht. Es gibt allerdings ein CVS unter Linux/390, daß bei uns auch im Einsatz ist.

Wir verwalten aber COBOL, C, Java und Assembler Sourcen im CS von Telelogic (Läuft auf einer Unix Maschine).

Das beinhaltet neben einer Source-Code Verwaltung noch ein komplettes Release Management, sowie Problem Tracking.

An der leicht zu bedienenden und dabei revisionsicheren Anbindung an den Mainframe arbeiten Kollegen aus meiner Abteilung zur Zeit.

Hey, kann es sein daß wir in der gleichen Firma arbeiten? Mir sind hier in der Gegend nicht so viele Firmen bekannt, die ne 390 stehen haben.

Versuch doch mal mich unter K/DOK im Exchange, oder Corporate Directory zu finden.

Gruß Henning

----------

## hjt

Hi Henning,

weiteres über Arbeitsverhältnis in einer PM.

Aber ich habe noch eine weiteres Problem. Diverse Programme kann ich mit vdr nicht empfangen. Z.B. SAT-1 und PRO7. Über eine normale Sattelitenbox sind sie empfangbar. Gibt es ein Scan-Programm mit dem alle Programme bestimmbar sind ?

Kennt jemand das Problem, dass beim erstmaligem Start von KVDR kein Bild erscheint, wenn das Fenster links oben geöffnet erscheint. Nur wenn mit der Maus das Fenster in der Position verändert wird erscheint ein Bild ?

Gruss

hjt

----------

## Henning

Hi,

das Problem mit KVDR habe ich auch (seit Version 0.52).

Zum scan mußt du mal im vdrportal suchen. Ich glaub da gab es etwas.

Gruß Henning

----------

